# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى الرياضي > ارشيف يــــــــورو  2008 >  بيبي وميرلس يحققون الفوزالأول للمنتخب البرتغالي

## The Gentle Man

بدأت الإثارة وبدأت الأجواء تزداد حرارة في سويسرا والنمسا على الرغم من الطقس الرائع ، ولكن الأوضاع مختلفة تماما مع هذا اليورو ، مباراة الافتتاح ذهبت لصالح المنتخب التشيكي وخرج أصحاب الأرض بخسارة مؤلمة ، أما المباراة الثانية التي جمعت المنتخب البرتغالي (برازيل أوروبا) أمام المنتخب التركي كانت أكثر إثارة وتشويق من كلا المنتخبين ، السيد سكولاري مدرب المنتخب البرتغالي كان صريح منذ الدقائق الأولى من زمن الشوط الأول وضغط بشكل مباشر على المرمى التركي ، المحاولة الأخطر كانت من رأسية مدافع ريال مدريد بيبي الذي سجل هدف ملغى في الدقيقة 17 بداعي التسلل ، ولكنها ليست فقط محاولة بل هي إنذار مبكر للمنتخب التركي ، وفي الدقيقة 37 تمكن رونالدو من تسديد كرة قوية ارتطمت بالقائمة ، ولكن الرد أتى من المنتخب التركي بعد هذه التسديدة بثواني بسيطة من اللاعب حميد التينتوب الذي سدد كرة صاروخية ذهبت خارج الشباك ، وفي الربع ساعة الأخير من زمن الشوط الأول كان المنتخب البرتغالي ضاغط بشكل مكثف على المرمى التركي ، وفي ظرف دقيقتين فقط تحصل المنتخب البرتغالي على 4 ركنيات متتالية وهذا ما يثبت النية الهجومية لدى البرتغال لينتهي الشوط الأول بالتعادل السلبي بين المنتخبين .

بدأ الشوط الثاني وكانت تعليمات المدرب سكولاري مدرب المنتخب البرتغالي واضحة كونه يعلم جيدا أن المنتخب التركي ينهار في الشوط الثاني لربما بسبب ضعف اللياقة وقلة التركيز ، وفي الدقيقة 50 قام اللاعب نونو غوميز من اقتناص كرة وسط منطقة الثمانية عشر التركية سددها لترتطم بالقائم التركي ، وبعد ذلك بخمس دقائق فقط أتت المحاولة من جديد بواسطة رونالدو الذي سددها ليتصدى لها الحارس التركي بكل جدارة ، ولكن الخبر اليقين أتى من مدافع ريال مدريد الأسباني اللاعب بيبي الذي تحول إلى مهاجم ورأس حربة صريح عندما قام ببناء هجمة متقنة تبادل فيها الكرة بشكل ثنائي مع نونو غوميز الذي وضع بيبي وجها لوجه مع الحارس التركي وما كان من المدافع بيبي إلا أن ركنها بطريقة احترافية وذلك في الدقيقة 61(شاهد الهدف) ،السحر البرتغالي لم ينقطع وازداد الضغط والهجمات المتواصلة وقبل انتهاء المباراة بثواني وتحديدا في الدقيقة 90 مرر رونالدو كرة عرضة على رأس منطقة الثمانية عشر استقبلها الساحر الصغير موتينهو بطريقة احترافية واستدار فيها مثلما كان يفعل زين الدين زيدان ليمررها لزميله راؤول مريليس ليسجل الهدف الثاني للمنتخب البرتغالي ( شاهد الهدف) ، وتنتهي المباراة بهذه النتيجة ويحقق المنتخب البرتغالي أول ثلاث نقاط .

----------

